# LATINS FINEST BC 1ST ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE CRUIZE



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SHINE THOSE BIKES YUP AND COME ON DOWN WTH THE FAM AND HAVE A BLAST AT THE BEACH WTH YUS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

FUCK IT IM THERE!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TMFT! LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME


INKEDUP said:


> FUCK IT IM THERE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LATINS FINEST TTMFT. LETS DO THIS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea playa


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good luck on you even...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks man.HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT


Socal#13 said:


> Good luck on you even...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> thanks man.HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT


if nothing pops up ill be ther...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's roll Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


Socal#13 said:


> if nothing pops up ill be ther...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lalalalalalala......LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GET THOSE CRUIZERS READY CARLOS


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's rolling wit us....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GOING TO TAKE TIME DREAMER FOR PEEPS TO LOOK AT THIS.PLUS IM GETTING FLYERS PRINTED SO WE HAVE THEM TO PASS OUT,TO GET A BETTER RESPONCE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ITS GOING TO TAKE TIME DREAMER FOR PEEPS TO LOOK AT THIS.PLUS IM GETTING FLYERS PRINTED SO WE HAVE THEM TO PASS OUT,TO GET A BETTER RESPONCE


It's all good carnal....let's make it happend


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2:48 BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

I WILL BE HERE FOR SHURE,IF PURPLE HAZE IS DONE IN TIME


mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 472135


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea big boy come chill wit the fam bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Yea big boy come chill wit the fam bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its going to be poppin


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its going to be poppin


Fuck yea


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING CRUIZERS.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up Carnales.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LETS BUMP THOSE PAGES.TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuck yea let's go to the beach.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW WE WILL BE THERE 


dreamer1 said:


> Fuck yea let's go to the beach.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good night EVERYONE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump....Carnales


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like fun I just might hit this up...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats right . Hope u can make it


O*C 68 said:


> Sounds like fun I just might hit this up...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

good morning bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

_TTMFT . THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC​


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bring the whole family.....Ur scooter,roller blades,cruiser,strollers......whatever has wheels


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DONT FORGET THOSE FLINTSTONE CARS.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Bring the whole family.....Ur scooter,roller blades,cruiser,strollers......whatever has wheels


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DONT FORGET THOSE FLINTSTONE CARS.LOL


Hahahahahaha....Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

B
U
M
P


----------



## [email protected]LFBC (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> B
> U
> M
> P


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up big boy where u been


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

THIS WEEKEND I WAS RUNNING A EVENT FOR CANCER. ITS CALLED RELAY FOR LIFE. SO I COULDENT GO


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up big boy where u been


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT


[email protected] said:


> THIS WEEKEND I WAS RUNNING A EVENT FOR CANCER. ITS CALLED RELAY FOR LIFE. SO I COULDENT GO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT TO HAVE ALL THAT CHROME ROLLING DOWN THE PATH AND EVERYONE LOOKING YUP AT YUS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> CANT WAIT TO HAVE ALL THAT CHROME ROLLING DOWN THE PATH AND EVERYONE LOOKING YUP AT YUS


Hope we don't get kick out by the popos


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

That would jus be hating. But if everyone followed the rules then we be ok


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

U never know carnal......but Fuck it we still ride low n slow


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> U never know carnal......but Fuck it we still ride low n slow


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg Carnales....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

In la la land


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U r in LALA LAND


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon....LOL Wats up wit the rest...I think I'm a get the stick out nobody bumping the [email protected]#$%%


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

They may not be bumping but they are looking at the thread


dreamer1 said:


> Simon....LOL Wats up wit the rest...I think I'm a get the stick out nobody bumping the [email protected]#$%%


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> They may not be bumping but they are looking at the thread


Don't look......bump the $#!?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

6:20 am bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Q-vole Carnales get ready for this cruise?????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS JUS AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's gonna get down carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
2
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OH YEA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTMFT LATINS FINEST IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 474913
> OH YEA


We'll be ther June 30 carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

GOOD NIGHT BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MAN I CANT WAIT. THESE BIKES R TEMPTING ME TO ROLL B4 OUR ROLL DATE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Looking good


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

5 de mayo bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

6 DE MAYO BUMP


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its almost time


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon...will b ther


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
U
M
P


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.
T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucky 7 let's go to the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ready bro.lets go


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm always ready.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump....LOL...bump


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

ttt guna b there homie


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

furby714 said:


> ttt guna b there homie


See ya there carnal


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

see u there


furby714 said:


> ttt guna b there homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

o yea. we r going to be looking good. ROLLING DOWN THE BEACH


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

O yea. Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttmft


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

If each club brought 5 bikes.TTT GOOD LINE YUP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

As long as we ride n chill at the beach I'm good....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft thats right


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea. Times a tickin


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NEW PAGE A NEW DAY. NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTMFT WERE IS EVERYONE. HOPE THERE SILENT ON HERE AND WILL ALL BE AT THE BEACH WHEN WE ROLL YUP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleaning my bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Loading yup. See u in a few hrs


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GROWING


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up ....we getting ready ...see ya guys at the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


dreamer1 said:


> Wats up ....we getting ready ...see ya guys at the beach


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

nobody noticed huntington beach is spelled wrong on your promo? or is that the homie way?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

jaison710 said:


> nobody noticed huntington beach is spelled wrong on your promo? or is that the homie way?


Idk maybe its the gangsta way....or is it because the homie still in school getting ready for the spelling bee contest...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I JUS SEEN IT. TTT . R U GOING TO ROLL WTH YUS


jaison710 said:


> nobody noticed huntington beach is spelled wrong on your promo? or is that the homie way?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SHHHHHH:shh:


dreamer1 said:


> Idk maybe its the gangsta way....or is it because the homie still in school getting ready for the spelling bee contest...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's roll together June 30 Carnales we gonna have fun at the beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YU KOW IT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Checkin out the hunnies BUMP


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

ViejitoS I.E bc
Will not be showing up to your beach cruse we have some other plans...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's all good homie?????:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SO U TELLING ME THE VIEJIOS RNT GOING TO BE IN DA HOUSE. CUZ THE HOMIE TOLD ME HE IS ROLLING


Socal#13 said:


> ViejitoS I.E bc
> Will not be showing up to your beach cruse we have some other plans...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC​


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I JUS SEEN IT. TTT . R U GOING TO ROLL WTH YUS


I would like to. Ive seen a cruise at venice beach before. It might as well be a parade, everyone stops to watch and point. Im working on a couple bikes right now, it would be cool to roll em at the beach. I have a 68 Ill throw together for my wife to ride. plain, nothing fancy, and Im trying to get my 2 younger brothers interested in going with theirs, so if i show up, Ill bring a mini entourage. Throw this right back TTT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

jaison710 said:


> I would like to. Ive seen a cruise at venice beach before. It might as well be a parade, everyone stops to watch and point. Im working on a couple bikes right now, it would be cool to roll em at the beach. I have a 68 Ill throw together for my wife to ride. plain, nothing fancy, and Im trying to get my 2 younger brothers interested in going with theirs, so if i show up, Ill bring a mini entourage. Throw this right back TTT!


Simon carnal bring the whole family....a day at the beach,bbq,swim n enjoy the day wit the rest of the Homies....r u in a club bro...if not Ur welcome to come along n chill wit us


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

thats right bro. u dont haft to have a lowrider to come cruize


jaison710 said:


> I would like to. Ive seen a cruise at venice beach before. It might as well be a parade, everyone stops to watch and point. Im working on a couple bikes right now, it would be cool to roll em at the beach. I have a 68 Ill throw together for my wife to ride. plain, nothing fancy, and Im trying to get my 2 younger brothers interested in going with theirs, so if i show up, Ill bring a mini entourage. Throw this right back TTT!


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

no club. i got hurt at work, (bad back) & now that Im home, Im repainting and redesigning a couple bikes. perfect weather for it. i think ive been down there before for the boat parades at christmas. thanks for the invite, everyone on this forum has always been cool, never drama. should be fun.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well hope to see ya ther bro....bring the familia


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> thats right bro. u dont haft to have a lowrider to come cruize


i have a couple, shoot fire, air ride, stereo. both my brothers have em, soon my chic too.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


jaison710 said:


> i have a couple, shoot fire, air ride, stereo. both my brothers have em, soon my chic too.


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wat homie dawg...


mr.widow-maker said:


> SO U TELLING ME THE VIEJIOS RNT GOING TO BE IN DA HOUSE. CUZ THE HOMIE TOLD ME HE IS ROLLING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

we got 2 of the homies rolling now. TTT JUS COME ON OUT BRO ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


Socal#13 said:


> Wat homie dawg...


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> we got 2 of the homies rolling now. TTT JUS COME ON OUT BRO ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


who are they...i still dont know dawg if I will show up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Well if u dont roll dont speak for the club. JUS MEMBER THE VIEJITOS R IN DA HOUSE


Socal#13 said:


> who are they...i still dont know dawg if I will show up


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Well if u dont roll dont speak for the club. JUS MEMBER THE VIEJITOS R IN DA HOUSE


Homie am not speaking for the club trust ther will be no viejitos I.e bc in your beach cruse that day..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Y u say that homie. Im jus going by words coming out there mouths saying we will be there.


Socal#13 said:


> Homie am not speaking for the club trust ther will be no viejitos I.e bc in your beach cruse that day..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. WELL IF THEY R THeir THERE THieR there. If not wel o well


Socal#13 said:


> cuss were trying to put viejitos I.E on the map again were it belongs nd since ther no car dhows that day that we dont know of we migth do a car wash to raise money for ur club...


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

wheres hunnington beach? I know a Huntington beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im NOT MAKING ANOTHER FLYER. YES I SEEN IT AFTER IT WAS DONE. O WELL


OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> wheres hunnington beach? I know a Huntington beach


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets keep TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

OCStretchedRatrod714 said:


> wheres hunnington beach? I know a Huntington beach


It's rite next to Newport beach....pacific coast highway & beach blvd


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Will b there homie cruising in my 6dueceSchwinn haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT. TTT


furby714 said:


> Will b there homie cruising in my 6dueceSchwinn haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gm.
T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump......can't wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1:20am BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We r lookin good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Noon nd a hlf BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beaaaacccchhhhhhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Son of a BEEEEEEAAAAACCCCCHHHHH.LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Beaaaacccchhhhhhh


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup phill


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tweaker hrs bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy ass bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to the lake bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Burnted yup bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE WILL BE THERE . :machinegun:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

MORNING FAM...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS RIGHT JOSE SEE U THERE HOMIE


DUKES IE said:


> DUKES IE WILL BE THERE . :machinegun:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Updated


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

:420:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gone b a sick cruise


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

here`s my 12:38a, nobodys home, turning on traktor pro2 & the s4, cranking up the sub and bump, bump.


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

Done mixing, partied thru the tweaker hrs bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

jaison710 said:


> Done mixing, partied thru the tweaker hrs bump


 bump it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup. G BUMP THAT KRAZY SHIT


jaison710 said:


> here`s my 12:38a, nobodys home, turning on traktor pro2 & the s4, cranking up the sub and bump, bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW IT. TTT SEE U THERE


furby714 said:


> Gone b a sick cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha dont tell me yur tweeked out bumpin.lol


LatinsFinest714 said:


> :420:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bring the bbq...stay for the fun we gonna cruise n handle the waves.....


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

OH YEA CANT WAIT.

LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.X2


chale63 said:


> OH YEA CANT WAIT.
> 
> LATINS FINEST BC TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Later morning bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bring Ur bikiny


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:twak: LOL


dreamer1 said:


> Bring Ur bikiny


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Still bumping the pg...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Let cruize already


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Can we get 20 CLUBS BY THEN???


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes we can


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPIN TTMFT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up Fam....on my way to work...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

B
U
M
P
.
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

June 30 almost here......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was yup?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ????????​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 more club


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump that shit...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's # 20


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Idk


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whos 20?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Getting closer


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats going on playas.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gettin ready


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

24 more days n we'll b at the biaattccchhh


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Count it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.  .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave: good morning


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> 24 more days n we'll b at the biaattccchhh


19 more days.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

for sale 50.00 26 inch springer straight forks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
> 2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
> 3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's 21......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Idk


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Que onda


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Que paso


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting ready for this 1


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

13 more days plp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

12 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
20. ONTARIO CLASSICS
AND MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be a nice cruise


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump going to be a nice cruise


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the stanton indoor swapmeet on beach blvd n cerritos st and take beach blvd all the way down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R U SHURE ABOUT THAT JOEY


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm telling u carnal...Ur looking for the pigs.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> I'm telling u carnal...Ur looking for the pigs.....


Lol Haha


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> R U SHURE ABOUT THAT JOEY


Yea or we can meet at my apt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Check it out whoever wants to roll together to the beach cruise we can meet up at the Walmart on beach blvd n trading st and take beach blvdalltheway down, so whoever wants to meet up there let me know imma be there like around 615 for who ever wants to roll together


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds better. For location


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sounds better. For location


Yea I thought about it lol, ill be here a 615 n wait till 630


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wassup latins finest!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up everybody


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good times in the house....Wats up Juan...Wats good bro????


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up everybody


Q-vole joey....just woke up feeling hungry


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

see u there


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Wassup latins finest!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a b like phill....Wat up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Just ate a peanut butter n jelly sandwich with banana


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WAT UP. GEEE IDK MAY BE THE SKY.LOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds good can't wait make sure everyone wears there locs cus it's two peace time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Chooow


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sounds good can't wait make sure everyone wears there locs cus it's two peace time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Just got off the phone with lady pinks talking about the august 11 show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Get it homie


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Next Saturday its going down.......bring the low lows n chill wit us at the beach.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bring your own food as if you were going to the beach your self. Latins finest isent feeding others.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bring your own food as if you were going to the beach your self. Latins finest isent feeding others.


Ur inviting not feeding us


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Read the flyer. Bring yur bbq family nd positive attutde


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Ur inviting not feeding us


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Read the flyer. Bring yur bbq family nd positive attutde


I know I'm just playing


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

See u there.


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I know I'm just playing


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What upp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U tell me


Lolophill13 said:


> What upp


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> See u there.


 I might go just to kick it n show gt off but I can't ride I barely started walking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT BRING BOTH AND REPRESENT.TTT U CAN PHOTO GUY.LOL 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I might go just to kick it n show gt off but I can't ride I barely started walking


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

This Saturday its going down at hungtinton beach.....see ya guys there


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Wats good latins finest! 
TTMFT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up Juan....how u doing bro!!!!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Im doing good thanks wat about urself??
How was ths oldmemories show?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 MORE DAYS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Im doing good thanks wat about urself??
> How was ths oldmemories show?


We went to both shows bro...sat & sun had a good time wit the Fam....how bout u


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam? Manditory meeting this Saturday June 30 at our beach cruise. You must be there,going to be discussing a lot of things. Kids n teens also we would like your parents to be there as well, you will also need to bring your report cards will be checking grades. We also need to start making a list before Saturday on who's gonna bring what for the cruise as in food n drinks.. so if u can let me or dreamer or Abraham know so we can make a list n we can communicate with each other


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. SATURDAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam its Tuesday, so has anyone decided who's bringing what for Saturday or we all just packing our own stuff? I sent a chain text out today to my oc members but didn't get no response, so I don't know


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Txt messages dont work callin works


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

4 more days


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

3 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

The show has been brodcasted on HOT 92.3


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY. R U READY!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

just a reminder evry one take a food item the more the better hot dogs burgers ectect just like we did at the lake :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT MY *******


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Saturday June 30 come n cruise wit us in huntington beach bring Ur low low cruiser skateboard scooter watever has wheels....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TOMORROW ITS THE BIG DAY


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Tomorrow beach cruise huntington beach manditory meeting must be there make sure u bring your report card as well and your parents also bring what your susposed to bring as in food wise as when I talked with everyone. I'm going to try to bring hamburgers but not sure cause my girl hoping her pay check goes in today if not I will only be bringing case of waters sucks I know.... who's taking a grill, dreamer probably gonna bring some chicken. Imma be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask off the 22 fwy at 630am for whoever wants to meet up n roll together imma wait til 645.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Leaving the IE at 5am. TO GET A SPOT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

So is anyone going to meet up in the morning? If not then ill just go straight to the beach


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

GOING DOWN TOMORROW LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB BEACH CRUISE AT HUNTINGTON BEACH, COME OUT N CRUISE WITH US N HAVE A FUN DAY BRING YOUR LOW LOW BIKES,BEACH CRUISER,BMX, SWIM SUIT N CHILL WITH LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB. SOLO RIDERS AND ALL CLUBS WELCOME CRUISE STARTING AROUND 9 OR 930AM LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE AROUND 7 OR 8 AM. GET AT ME IF U WANNA COME OUT N MEET UP IN THE MORNING.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

All IE PEOPLE....... IF U WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER ILL BE IN CORONA AT THE in n out burgers at 6am on autocenter dr ILL BE LEAVING LIKE 15 MIN LATER


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I know we meeting up at beach n pch, but is that the parking lot we all r gonna park in so were all together?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm taking my scooter.... See ya guys ther


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm taking my big wheel lol Haha the dukes of hazzard one


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im TAKIN MY PEDAL CAR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TODAY!!!! HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE. IM LEAVIN TO CORONA IN 30MIN TO MEET UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

getting set up at the beach


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ontario classics are here


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Weres all them pics at..who went


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Pics coming later


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

It was good, we were deep


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics later. Im tired. THANK U ONTARIO CLASSICS,TRAFFIC SOCAL,DUKES IE,O*C68,nd my LATINS FINEST IE,OC,SGV FOR HELP MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## chicano208 (Sep 4, 2011)

Where the pics at homiez


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Good job guys ie & oc bike club TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Goin to post pics. TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man I'm tired as Fuck......but it was fun


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics under shows nd events


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HERES VIDEO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

VIDEO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERE HERE,WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HEADED OUT FOR THE FIRSTT CRUIZE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LINNING UP IN THE AM


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CRUISING. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEfdtqG5bk4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANK U FOR COMING OUT. EL VAGO86,O*C68,TRAFFIC SO CAL,ONTARIO CLASSICS,DUKES IE. SEE U ALL AT OUR NEXT FUNCTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MORE PICS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SOME MORE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Planning to do this thang again......back by popular demand!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANOTHER BEACH TRIPP COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon same place


----------

